# First Post



## AJ Deltoid (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all.
Just thought I'd introduce myself.
I'm planning on breaking out my darkroom after a long hiatus and going really low tech - printing on albumen, palladium, gum, etc.
I'm pretty experienced with straight B+W darkroom work, but this will be all new to me.
So, uh, yeah - hi.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome! Welcome to the Forum, and the Alt-proc forum, in particular!  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.  Lots of helpful people in here with good experience, too, so if you have any problems, just ask.

Welcome again!


----------



## terri (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi, back! Welcome to TPF. I'm already looking forward to seeing your work!  We have another gum printer here and I'm sure she will be happy to see you. You're among like-minded people here....post away!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 3, 2007)

AJ Deltoid said:


> Hi all.
> Just thought I'd introduce myself.
> I'm planning on breaking out my darkroom after a long hiatus and going really low tech - printing on albumen, palladium, gum, etc.
> I'm pretty experienced with straight B+W darkroom work, but this will be all new to me.
> So, uh, yeah - hi.


 

Woooooo Hoooo! my kind of passions! WELCOME!


----------



## AJ Deltoid (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks.
Here's a photo:


----------

